

Same Origin Method Execution (SOME) - signa11
http://www.benhayak.com/2015/06/same-origin-method-execution-some.html

======
cryptbe
Prior art: [https://plus.sandbox.google.com/+AleksandrDobkin-
Google/post...](https://plus.sandbox.google.com/+AleksandrDobkin-
Google/posts/JMwA7Y3RYzV?e=PersonalizedSul).

